# O MY Gosh Quads!



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

My fainter doe delivered quads on May 4th. She has had 2 litters of triplets prior.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And I was surprised when my doe delivered trips :shocked: Theyre gorgeous!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow, their beautiful!! Congrats, What a nice surprise
Do you have a picture of her before she kidded? I'm curious of how big she looked.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Those kids are so cute! A herd in one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, wow quads. Hands are full.


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Wow, their beautiful!! Congrats, What a nice surprise
> Do you have a picture of her before she kidded? I'm curious of how big she looked.


This is from April 21st She kidded on May 4th


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Wow, their beautiful!! Congrats, What a nice surprise
> Do you have a picture of her before she kidded? I'm curious of how big she looked.


This is from May 3rd, Day before she kidded.


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

This is the buck, Hes the reason for those beautiful blue eyes, on every kid hes sired.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Too cute!  this seems to be the year for quads!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How is everyone getting quads this year it makes me nervous with my does having twins?!?!


----------



## Madrone (Jun 21, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe, so super adorable!! Congrats to you and mamma goat!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhhhh they are so adorable!!!!!


----------

